

COS - The C Object System (ObjC + CLOS inspired) - itistoday
http://ldeniau.web.cern.ch/ldeniau/html/cos-oopsla09-draft.pdf

======
pavlov
A few years ago I tried to mangle COS into compiling on Microsoft Visual C++.
The problem is that COS's syntactic magic relies on C99 features like variadic
macros, and MSVC still doesn't implement the ISO C99 standard.

Microsoft does have their own incompatible implementations of the necessary
features in C++ mode, so theoretically it should be possible to adapt COS to
build on both C99 and MSVC++. I never got it working, though. (I didn't spend
many evenings on it either...)

~~~
liuliu
Don't have time to investigate the C99 magics in COS. But MSVC++'s
implementation of several c99 features are not compatible with normal
interpretations (gcc, icc and clang).

~~~
pavlov
Right. That's what I was hoping to work around by adding an MSVC-specific code
generation path to COS, but I didn't figure it out.

------
crazydiamond
Is there a tutorial or getting started or some examples around ? Does C99
imply it will compile with gcc (current builds on OSX, I think gcc 4.x).

------
itistoday
The homepage can be found here: <http://ldeniau.web.cern.ch/ldeniau/oopc.html>

It's all C99 compatible, and yet it appears to have support for closures,
message passing, multimethods, generics, autorelease pools, exceptions,
KVO/KVC, pre and post conditions for methods, and is apparently faster than
Objective-C (see benchmarks in the paper).

~~~
jedbrown
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1192791>

